# موسوعة فقر الدم ....متجدد وبمجهودي



## اني بل (1 أبريل 2010)

جميعنا نعلم ان اصابتنا بفقر الدم هو نتيجة سوء التغذيه سواء تغذيتنا او تغذية ابناءنا 
فماهو (فقر الدم الغذائي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟)


*فقر الدم الغذائي *


*قبل الحديث عن فقر الدم الغذائي علينا أولاً التعرف على الدم ووظيفته في جسم الإنسان ..*
*لكريات الحمراء وظيفة أساسية وهي حمل الأكسجين O2 من الرئتين إلى الأنسجة وحمل ثاني أكسيد الكربون Co2 من الأنسجة إلى الرئتين ليتخلص منه الجسم ونقل المواد الغذائية والهرمونات والأملاح وإفرازات الخلايا وغيرها مننجميع أجزاء الجسم , فهو الناقل الأساسي وبدونه لن تستمر الحياة ..*




*ويقدر عمر كريات الدم الحمراء بـ ( 120 ) يوماً , وتحتوي على مادة بروتينية متخصصة بهذا الغرض هي الهيموجلوبين , ويتكون الهيموجلوبين من أربعة جزيئات هيم تحتوي على ذرات الحديد في حال الإختزال ( فيروس , Ferrous Fe+2 الجلوبين Globin ) وهو الجزء البروتيني المتكون من أربعة سلاسل أحماض أمينية Amino Acid Chains ..*



*المصدر الأساسي لإنتاج كريات الدم الحمراء هو نخاع العظام ( Bone Marrow ) , ولكن في حالات فقر الدم الشديد مثل حالات تكسر الدم يبدأ الكبد والطحال بانتاج الكريات كمساعدة للنخاع مما يؤدي إلى تضخمها ..*



*




*



*ويمثل الدم من 5 - 6% من وزن الجسم العادي , وتصل عدد الخلايا الحمراء إلى حوالي 5 ملايين خلية لكل مليمتر مكعب ..*


*ماهو فقر الدم ؟؟*


*



*


*يحدث فقر الدم عندما يقل مستوى الهيموجلوبين عن الحدود الفيصلية التي اقترحتها منظمة الصحة العالمية , فهي عند مستوى سطح البحر كما يلي :.*



*الأطفال عمر 6 أشهر إلى 6 سنوات : 11 جم / 100 مل*
*الأطفال عمر 6-14 عاماً : 12جم / 100مل *
*الذكور البالغين : 13 جم / 100 مل *
*الإناث البالغات : 12 جم / 100 مل *
*السيدات الحوامل : 11 جم / 100 مل*



*أما بالنسبة للأشخاص الذين يعيشون أعلى من مستوى سطح البحر فإن القيم المعطاة لتركيز الهيموجلوبين سوف تكون أعلى ..*




*أما فقر الدم الغذائي فيعرف بأنه حالة من عدم قدرة النسيج على المكون لكريات الدم الحمراء من الوصول إلى التركيز الطبيعي لخضاب الدم ( للهيموجلوبين ) بسبب نقص الإمداد لواحد أو أكثر من المغذيات الضرورية التي سيفصل الكلام عنها لاحقاً , وقد تتفاقم هذه الحالة بالفقد الأكبر لخلايا أو كريات الدم الحمراء ..*


*بعض أنواع فقر الدم الغذائي :..*


*من أهم أنواع فقر الدم الغذائي في العالم وفي الوطن العربي :.*


*فقر الدم بسبب نقص الحديد ( عوز الحديد ) *


*



*


*لقد وجد علماء الكيمياء أن معدن الحديد هو أكثر المعادن ثباتاً ولم يتوصل العلم إلى الآن من اكتشاف معدن له خواص الحديد في بأسه وقوته ومرونته وشدة تحمله للضغط ..*
*ويعتبر نقص الحديد هو الأكثر شيوعاً يليه نقص الفوليت ونقص فيتامين ب12 والنحاس والبروتين , حيث تكون نادرة الحدوث في العالم العربي , ويكون نقص فيتامين ج السبب الأكبر في حدوث فقر الدم للأطفال حديثي الولادة , وقد تجتمع عدة أسباب معاً لتنتج فقر الدم فمثلاً النقص الغذائي متعددة الأسباب ..*


*وظائفه :..*


*من أهم وظائف الحديد في الجسم هي انتاج هيموجلوبين الدم ومايوجلوبين العضلات وهو الصورة التي يكون عليها الهيموجلوبين في العضلات , الحديد هو المعدن الذي يوجد بكميات كبيرة في الدم ..*



*وهو ضروري لأنظيمات كثيرة بما فيها الكاتلاز وهو مهم وضروري لسلامة جهاز المناعة وانتاج الطاقة ..*




*يحتوي جسم الإنسان البالغ على 3 - 5 جرام من الحديد .. تقريباً ثلثي الحديد موجود في الهيموجلوبين في كريات الدم الحمراء ( 2.5 - 3 جرام ) ..*



*يُخزن الحديد في الكبد والعضلات والخلايا الشبكية البطانية بواقع 0.5 - 1.5 جرام , ويكون ثلثيه على هيئة الفيرتين ( مركب من الحديد والبروتين ) القابل للذوبان في الماء والمتوفر مباشرة لإنتاج الهيموجلوبين وثلث على هيئة الهيموسيدرين ( مركب من الحديد والبروتين ) الغير قابل للذوبان في الماء ..*


*يحتاج الجسم أن يعوض ما يفقده يوميا من الحديد كما يلي :..*


** يفقد الشخص البالغ من 0.5 - 1 مليجرام يومياً في البراز والعرق والبول .*
** المرأة تفقد 30 - 40 مليلتر دم شهرياً أثناء الدورة الشهرية وهذا يعادل تقريباً 0.5 - 0.7 مليجرام من الحديد يوميا ً , وأثناء النمو عند الأطفال 0.6 مليجرام يومياً .*
** أثناء الحمل 1 - 2 مليجرام يومياً .*
http://www.sehha.com

*تاااااااااااااااااااااااااااابع*
​


----------



## اني بل (1 أبريل 2010)

*ماهي أسباب فقر الدم ( نقص الحديد ) ؟؟*​ 
*



*​ 

*نقص تكوين كريات الدم الحمراء من ناحية العدد ومن ناحية حجم الخلايا وكذلك نقص تكوين الهيموجلوبين ..*
*عدم حصول الجسم على العناصر الغذائية الهامة أو كنتيجة لعدم استفادة الجسم من هذه العناصر لأن عمليات الإمتصاص داخل الجسم لا تحدث بطريقة طبيعية كما في حالات عدم مقدرة جدار الأمعاء الدقيقة من امتصاص فيتامين ب12 نتيجة لغياب العامل الداخلي والتي تؤدي إلى ما يسمى بفقر الدم الغذائي ..*​ 

*فقد الحديد الناتج عن النزيف الدموي , ومن أهم هذه الأسباب :.*​ 
*- أثناء الدورة الشهرية عند النساء .*
*- قرح المعدة والإثنى عشر , سرطان المعدة , القولون .*
*- الآثار الجانبية للأدوية كتقرحات المعدة التالية الأسبرين ومضادات الإلتهابات الغير أستيرودية .*
*- الإصابة بالدودة الشصية والتي تلتصق بجدار الأمعاء وتمتص الدم .*
*- زيادة احتياجات الجسم من الحديد أثناء فترة الحمل والرضاعة , أثناء نمو الأطفال وفي الأطفال الخدج .*
*- قلة امتصاص الحديد في حالات نقص الإمتصاص وبعد عمليات استئصال المعدة أو جزء منها .*
*- نقص الحديد في الغذاء من سوء التغذية أو الإعتماد على الخضار في الأكل وعدم أكل اللحوم , الإعتماد على الرضاعة الطبيعية فقط وعدم دعمها للرضع الذين أعمارهم فوق 6 شهور .*​ 
*الأسباب التي تؤثر على امتصاص الحديد :.*​ 
*** الحديد الهيمي يُمتص أفضل بكثير مننالحديد غير الهيمي ..*​ 
*** حديد الفيروز يمتص أفضل بكثير من حديد الفيريك ..*​ 
*** حموضة المعدة تساعد على بقاء الفيروز على حالته الكيميائية وبالتالي الإمتصاص الجيد .*​ 
*** إتحاد الحديد مع الفوسفات والفايتيت في الطعام يقلل من امتصاصه .*​ 
*** يزداد امتصاص الحديد من الأمعاء في حالة نقصه في الجسم وفي حالات زيادة إنتاج كريات الدم الحمراء ( مثل تكسر كريات الدم الحمراء , بعد فقد الدم بالنزف ) .*​ 
*** يقل امتصاص الحديد من الأمعاء في حالة زيادته في الحسم .*​ 
*بعد امتصاص الحديد من جوف الأمعاء يمر عبر الخلايا ( يخزن جزء منه على هيئة الفريتين ) إلى الدم . *
*مستوى الحديد في الدم الطبيعي يكون من 11-30 مايكرومول / لتر دم .*
*وينتقل الحديد في الدم بواسطة بروتين الترانسفرين والذي ينتجه الكبد , يتحد جزيء الترانسفرين مع ذرتين من حديد الفيريك ( الحديديك ) والذي بدوره ينقلهما إلى نخاع العظم لتستخدمه الخلايا التي تنتج كريات الدم الحمراء لإنتاج الهيموجلوبين ..*​ 

*يستخدم الجسم البالغ تقريباً 20 مليجرام من الحديد يومياً لإنتاج الهيموجلوبين ..*​ 
*أعراض وعلامات فقر الدم :..*​ 
*بصورة عامة هناك نوعان من الأعراض :*​ 
*# أعراض المرض الأصلي المسبب .*​ 
*# الأعراض الأخرى التي يشكو منها المصاب , وهذه تقسم إلى قسمين :*​ 
*1) أعراض وعلامات عامة تشاهد في كل أنواع فقر الدم :,,*​ 
*



*​ 
*الشحوب , سرعة التعب , ضعف عام بالعضلات , صداع , دوار مع الشعور بعدم الثبات والشعور بالسقوط وفقدان الوعي , طنين الأذن , الغشية , انقطاع التنفس أثناء الجهد , الذبحة الصدرية ( نقص تروية القلب ) , تسرع دقات القلب أو الخفقان , العرج المتقطع وهو عبارة عن ألممفي الساق أثناء المشي نتيجة نقص تروية العضلة بالأكسجين .. وفي هذه الحالة نتيجة نقص الهيموجلوبين .. وغيرها ..*​ 



*وطبعاً ليس من الضروري أن يشكو المريض من كل هذه الأعراض السابقة , وإنما في حالات كثيرة تنحصر الشكوى بعرض واحد أو أكثر وذلك حسب شدة فقر الدم لديه ..*​ 
*2) أعراض وعلامات خاصة بفقر الدم ( نقص الحديد ) :,,*​ 
*



*​ 
*مثل تغيرات في الفم واللسان والأظافر .. فالغشاء المخاطي للسان يصبح في نسبة لابأس بها من المرضى شاحباً ناعماً وبراقاً , وتضمر الحليمات اللسانية ( خاصة على الجانبين ) , ويكون اللسان غير مؤلم إلا إذا أصيبت بقع منه بالإلتهاب .. أما الغشاء المخاطي للفم والوجنتين فقد يبدو بلون أحمر , وقد تظهر تشققات على جانبي الفم والتي يطلق عليها بالصوار ( صعوبة البلع مع التهاب اللسان ) .. أما الأظافر فتبدو مسطحة أو مقعرة كالملعقة وسرعة انكسارها , هشاشة وسقوط الشعر , أما الطحال فقد يتضخم في بعض الحالات ..*​ 


*يتبع ....*​


----------



## tasoni queena (1 أبريل 2010)

موضوع متكامل يا انى بل

شكرا ليكى جدا​


----------



## kalimooo (1 أبريل 2010)

*

جميل جداااا يا اني

شكراااااا على المعلومات القيمة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


*


----------



## اني بل (1 أبريل 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> موضوع متكامل يا انى بل​
> 
> 
> شكرا ليكى جدا​


 
وشكراااااااااااا" لمرورك وردك المشجع ​


----------



## اني بل (2 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> *جميل جداااا يا اني*
> 
> *شكراااااا على المعلومات القيمة*
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*


 
ميرسي ليك خالص


----------

